# Steve Irwin Dead (Crocadile Hunter)



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Just heard on the news. A Stingray stung him went through his heart  He was only 44


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Sad news, enjoyed watching some of his programmes. Courted a bit of controversy at times.. :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

His programe on the Dragons of Indonisa one of his best


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> His programe on the Dragons of Indonisa one of his best


Was that the one where he got chased by them, i have visions of him running across the plain dragons in pursuit saying ' they can't half run as well' :lol:

Shame he made me chuckle


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > His programe on the Dragons of Indonisa one of his best
> ...


Thats the one chased him up a tree,where he uttered the inmortal phrase "Look at that he ripped the Goortex" (it was his shoe) priceless RIP STEVE


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

He was excellent ,what a shame! :?

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14663786/


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

"Crikey" Very sad! Rip "Croc Hunter"


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Gutted


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It is a damn shame - and I do feel sorry for his family.

But you can't help thinking that for anyone that leads that sort of life it was inevitable. :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> It is a damn shame - and I do feel sorry for his family.
> 
> But you can't help thinking that for anyone that leads that sort of life it was inevitable. :?


Exactly what I was thinking Kell.

The Australian news guy they spoke to on GMTV this morning said it was "ironic" that he died whilst filming dangerous marine life - I think he had the same understanding of the word as Alanis Morissette :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sting rays very rarely kill humans - usually just a nasty sting. The sting in the tail is up to 10" long and whips in, then breaks off. It has barbs to prevent it coming out and usually infects due to toxins and is very painful.

A bit of a freak accident to get one in the heart.

<<Fenner, P.J., Williamson, J.A., and Skinner, R.A. 1989. Fatal and non-fatal stingray envenomation. Medical Journal of Australia. 151: 621-5. Institution: Ambrose Medical Group, North Mackay, Qld. 
Abstract: A fatality occurred in a previously healthy 12-year-old boy after a penetrating chest injury from a stingray barb. The injury occurred under freak circumstances. Death was a result of cardiac tamponade which was secondary to venom-induced, localized myocardial necrosis and spontaneous perforation, six days after the direct penetration of the right ventricle by the barb. Three other cases of less serious stingray envenomation are described which illustrate the significant localized morbidity that may occur without immediate wound exploration and toilet after adequate anaesthesia. We also report a study of a series of 100 minor stingray envenomations which, when treated, resulted in no morbidity. It is possible that local infiltration with 1% plain lignocaine may have a direct counteraction against stingray venom that remains in the wound area. Stingray venom has insidious, but powerful, localized tissue necrosing properties in humans. >>

http://homepage.mac.com/mollet/Ref/Stinger.html

Stingrays are quite common in UK waters too. Commercial inshore fisherman regularly catch fish up to 70ib in weight. However by the time they are hauled up, the fight has usually gone from them. They strike very fast (like a scorpian does) when under water.

Steve Urwin diced with death constantly during his work. No one would have been surprised if he had been eaten bya croc or bitten by a lethal snake - but death by sting ray is so bizarre.

I guess they have it all on film...

Wonder if Mrs Irwin will continue his work :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I hope she does carry on the great work, but it will not be the same without Steve. He put so much passion in to his work, and what a great larger than life person he was.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

You can bet he was trying to either wrestle or cuddle it. Strewth! RIP


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

On the Radio News this morning they played a tape of him, he said 'What annoys me most is that people think what I do is dangerous'.

I agree Steve, what a bunch of idiots thinking larking about with Crocs etc is dangerous. :roll:

At least he did what he wanted with his life for 44 years, better than doing a tedious dead end job for 65.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Driving round country lanes at 120 mph or more :!:

Joe


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

very sad; even if you didnt like him much you cant argue his passion and belief. Bit like the Born Free lion guy, eventually then got him too....


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

He died enjoying life........... more than most do. You have to feel for his young family though


----------

